# SR + w/ web, streaming, and live traffic



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm it's a glitch but good news that it may be coming possibly


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

SR+ here. I had the satellite view from delivery and it was taken away with one of the recent updates. Never got streaming music or Internet.


----------

